# Accounts wanted in Lancaster Pa area



## cwags73 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looking to add accounts in Lancaster or eastern York county. Located in Mountville,Pa. E-mail to [email protected] if interested. Thanks Curt's Property Services.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Is this for real???? HA 


do you mean you want to sub for somebody? or do you expect people to just start e-mailing you their plow routes?


----------



## cwags73 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got 3 emails from commercial accounts in my area already. Yes I can sub but only if it pays enough. I'm not some lowballer willing to work for peanuts. There is not enough snow around here to warrant expensive advertising. Feel free to go ahead and knock how I reach customers. As long my customers are happy and are willing to pay for quality dependable service I'll take them wherever I find them. There are more than people with a pickup and a plow on this site you know. I may have just started doing large apartment complexes but, I've been plowing for 15 years and am smart enough to leave no stone unturned when looking for new clients. I've gotten better response from posts like this than a regular ad campaign for our landscaping work so I tried it here. Results have been immediate and positive and it is only Saturday!


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

15 years??? NEVER heard of you, and what Large apt complex in our area...


----------



## cwags73 (Sep 3, 2007)

fordzilla1155;432708 said:


> 15 years??? NEVER heard of you, and what Large apt complex in our area...


OAKRIDGE COMMONS


----------

